
Unsecured MongoDB databases expose Kremlin's backdoor into Russian businesses - ryanlol
https://www.zdnet.com/article/unsecured-mongodb-databases-expose-kremlins-backdoor-into-russian-businesses/
======
ryanlol
This here might be some of the laziest attribution work in the history of the
internet, really makes you question the sanity of the author.

